# e!Cockpit Visualisierung auf Touchscreen funktioniert nicht



## enboss (20 Juni 2019)

Hallo,
ich habe auf einem 8100 (Startet-Kit) eine Visualisierung laufen. Ich kann per Notebook durchs aufrufen der IP-Adresse im Browser ohne Probleme diese Visualisierung benutzen.
Im gleichen Netzwerk habe ich auch einen Panel-PC der Marke "hematec Smart-HMI-2931". Auf diesem PC rufe ich die gleiche IP auf, es wird auch die richtige (hauptseite) aufgerufen, aber ich kann leider keine Knöpfe drücken oder sonst irgendwie die Visu benutzen. Leider habe ich nicht mal eine Vermutung voran es liegen könnte und wonach ich schauen sollte.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank 

P.S:  Vlt ist es wichtig: Auf dem Panel läuft Kubuntu,


----------



## holgermaik (20 Juni 2019)

1. Dein Browser sollte HTML5 unterstützen
2. WebVisu Eingabe auf Touchscreen stellen
3. bei Slidern o.ä. muss Multitouch aktiviert sein.


----------



## enboss (20 Juni 2019)

HTML5...Das könnte es sein!!Updates wurden da schon länger nicht installiert!
Danke, ich werde morgen die genaue Version des Browser raus finden.
Auch die anderen beiden Punkte werde ich anschauen!
Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (21 Juni 2019)

Hallo enboos,

hast du im WBM(Web-Based-Managment), die Port Authentication enabled den hacken rausgenommen.


----------



## enboss (2 Juli 2019)

Danke. Es lag an dem veralteten Browser. Nun ist die Funktion gegeben.

Gruß


----------

